# Taki's tarantulas (some of them)



## Taki F&T (Aug 10, 2007)

*Taki's tarantulas (About half or so) Warning! 34 images*

Here's most of my T's












































































































































































better stop before I crash everything


----------



## urs (Aug 10, 2007)

Realy great photos!:clap: 
Looking very natural colours! :worship: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## pedro041484 (Aug 10, 2007)

NICE T's!:worship:  the king baboon is veryy beaauuutiiiffuuul:drool: :drool:


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 10, 2007)

wow nice pictures
what kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn, that's an awesome collection, and brilliant photos!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Aug 10, 2007)

Superbe Mygales :clap:


----------



## Taki F&T (Aug 10, 2007)

@Fartkowski: I use a mixture of light. Sometimes natural light only, sometimes diffused studio flash only and sometimes a mixture of natural light and flash.
@Apophis: Thanks, about as good as yours


----------



## ricneto (Aug 10, 2007)

Amazing T's, congratulations. :clap: 
I wish I could take pictures like that. Unfortunately my camera is not even that bad but i cannot get a decent picture as soon as i Zoom on any thing, gets all blurry


----------



## pinkzebra (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are really beautiful pictures! Among the best I have seen. Are most of them in their enclosures or did you take them out for their photo sessions?

Jen


----------



## Taki F&T (Aug 10, 2007)

@ricneto: Just make sure you have plenty of light to aid your camera to focus at high magnifications. Macro photography needs a lot of light.
@exkhrla: 95% of them are out of their terrariums

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## ricneto (Aug 10, 2007)

Taki F&T said:


> @ricneto: Just make sure you have plenty of light to aid your camera to focus at high magnifications. Macro photography needs a lot of light.
> @exkhrla: 95% of them are out of their terrariums
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments!


thanks for the reply i will try!


----------



## regalis (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice indeed ! What kind of camera do you have ?


----------



## Bothrops (Aug 10, 2007)

Spectacular photos!!!!!!

Even the _G. rosea_ looks amazing! Keep 'em coming!

I loved the _E. truculentus_ :worship: 

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Taki F&T (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a Nikon D2X regalis, with a 105 macro lens


----------



## froggyman (Aug 10, 2007)

how big is your king baboon?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Taki,

I just looked at your pics again, and I think you may have mislabelled one of your spiders.
The one labelled as "Bonnetina cyaneifemur" doesn't look like one. :? 
Looks more like a juvenile B. albopilosum.


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 10, 2007)

Fantastic photos! I really enjoyed looking at them, you have gorgeous spiders. Is your _A. seemani _quite old? I've never seen one so bulky.


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 10, 2007)

Some of the best photos I've seen on the site!! Congrats, nice t's and nice pics!


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful T', beautiful pics. I love the set-ups!!!:clap:


----------



## Rydog (Aug 11, 2007)

Praat u Afrikaans?

I grew up south of Durban, where abouts are you located?

VERY nice pictures by the way.:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 11, 2007)

very nice pics!u have a great collection


----------



## Taki F&T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone. Apophis it is a B cyaneifemur, but the pic is deceptive as it is still very small 4-5cm LS.


----------



## Banza (Aug 23, 2007)

Beautiful spiders and photos! 
Im waiting for more!!


----------



## Calucifer (Aug 29, 2007)

Taki F&T said:


> I use a Nikon D2X regalis, with a 105 macro lens


Oh my god that's A camera.
Man, these photos look amazing. Do you take your T outside to photog them? Or is that you have HUGE terrariums so you can fit in trunks and gigant leaves?


----------



## †-MarK-† (Aug 29, 2007)

> 95% of them are out of their terrariums


here is your answer


----------



## Calucifer (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, I guess I was to exited about the pictures and I didn't read everything 	:8o


----------

